

Express.js 3.0 is here - bmaeser
http://tjholowaychuk.com/post/34189797102/express-3-0

======
fruchtose
I'm glad that Express does not aim to be the Rails of Node.js. It's the
Node.js equivalent of Sinatra, and for me it has been everything I needed to
get my one-page app up and running.

It is so important that Node.js is getting support for more HTTP features. As
the platform goes more and more mainstream, all these "little" features like
conditional GETs and support for reverse proxies will make the difference in
whether people take server-side JavaScript seriously. Node.js is one of the
better candidates for replacing PHP in the long run, and I could not be more
excited about it.

------
tferris
TJHolowayhuck is doing an amazing job with Express—paired with node and npm
it's the way to go to get things done. Rails has still its place and does a
great job but using node w/Express is just a great experience and the start of
a new generation of web development.

------
latchkey
I really like Express. Quick and simple to get up and running with a minimal
amount of code.

